# steel cut oats, can't figure cooked or uncooked



## patbuck (May 10, 2005)

Hey,
I'm trying to figure if the steel cut measurement is cooked or uncooked.
On the www.calorieking.com database it says:

Breakfast Cereals, Ready to Eat: Irish Oatmeal, Steel Cut
or
Breakfast CEreals, Cooked: Steel Cut Oats

Both measurement are pretty close:
40 gr

cal 158
Fat 2.8gr
Carb 27gr
Pro 5.6gr

It seems ovious that it's cooked. But what confusses me is that for normal oatmeal they write it like that:

Breakfast Cereals, Cooked: Oatmeal, instant, plain cooked.
or 
Breakfast Cereals, Cooked: Oatmeal, instant, plain dry.

In that case one is dry and the other cooked but for Steel cut they don't mention it that way.

So any one knows what's the correct way to measure it ?
Because it can make a uge difference in Cal and carb if you go dry or cooked.


----------



## grant (May 10, 2005)

1/4 cup steel cut oatmeal equals 1 cup cooked


----------



## patbuck (May 10, 2005)

ok But what is the nutritional fact of 1/4 cup dry or 1 cup cooked?


----------



## milwood (May 10, 2005)

patbuck said:
			
		

> ok But what is the nutritional fact of 1/4 cup dry or 1 cup cooked?


the nutritional fact would be the same, because 1/4 C dry = 1 C cooked


----------



## patbuck (May 10, 2005)

OK thanks I know it's going to be the same but what is it?
xx cal
xx pro
xx carb
xx fat???


----------



## milwood (May 10, 2005)

I see what you mean; their calculation method makes it a bit cryptic. 1/4 cup dry, or 1 cup cooked would be approx. 6g protein, 29g carb (5 of these are fiber, though, so it is net=24g carb) and 3-4g fat, approximately. Cals ~ 150-175 or so.


----------



## patbuck (May 10, 2005)

This is really weird because if you look on their web site:

http://www.calorieking.com/foods/food.php?category_id=35542&brand_id=44&food_id=52969&partner=

They say:
Breakfast Cereals, *Cooked*: Steel Cut Oats
1 cup 6oz
cal 680
fat 12
carb 116
pro 24

So the product title says "Breakfast cereals,*cooked*", but the measure they show is when the oats is *uncooked * (Dry).

That is what you are saying?


----------



## milwood (May 10, 2005)

patbuck said:
			
		

> This is really weird because if you look on their web site:
> 
> http://www.calorieking.com/foods/food.php?category_id=35542&brand_id=44&food_id=52969&partner=
> 
> ...


yeah, basically their info (here) is not accurate. A cup is 8oz. 1 cup dry would yield probably close to 4 cups cooked, and THAT would give you the 680 cals, 12g fat, 116g carbs, 24g pro. Divide those numbers by 4 and you get the single serving numbers.


----------



## Jenny (May 11, 2005)

Where did you find the steel cut oats?? I can't find them anywhere!!


----------



## patbuck (May 11, 2005)

I got steel cut at BulkBarn or any natural food store.


----------



## aalexcp (Mar 23, 2011)

milwood said:


> yeah, basically their info (here) is not accurate. A cup is 8oz. 1 cup dry would yield probably close to 4 cups cooked, and THAT would give you the 680 cals, 12g fat, 116g carbs, 24g pro. Divide those numbers by 4 and you get the single serving numbers.



If you were to add more water than the amount indicated per 1/4 cup of dry steel cut oats, would the equivalent amount of 1/4 cup of dry steel cut oats be higher than 1 cup cooked steel cut oats?


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 23, 2011)

aalexcp said:


> If you were to add more water than the amount indicated per 1/4 cup of dry steel cut oats, would the equivalent amount of 1/4 cup of dry steel cut oats be higher than 1 cup cooked steel cut oats?



You posted in a 6 year old thread to find out if adding water to something increases calories?

You sir, win the internet.


----------



## thepunisher000 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^What he said.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2011)

Look on the box. It should tell you what the nutritional facts are. It usually gives you the one for dry, I believe.

And to the rest of you, at least he's one of the few people who actually used the search button instead of making another oat thread like most people do. BFD.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 25, 2011)

uncooked


----------

